# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  House Hunters International

## Peter NJ

Friday night 2/17 10 30pm..Anguilla!

----------


## MotherOcean

Thanks, set the DVR!!

----------


## Peter NJ

bump

----------


## GramChop

Bummer. I missed it. I'll catch the rerun!

----------


## bto

Saw it!  My favorite HGTV program EVER!  Husband laughs when he sees me in front of the TV...Love that there are such diverse places on this show.

----------


## NHDiane

Missed this but it's on my radar too!  Hubby hates it

----------


## bto

They do quite a few shows in the Caribbean.  Just watched one in Paris...unbelievable what those flats cost, lol.  I DVR the show and watch the ones I want....some interesting places like a cave house in Spain.....

----------

